# Willier Izoard v Specialized Roubaix SL Frameset Weights.....



## Lornibear (Jul 26, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody would be able to help me out. I am looking at purchasing a Willier Izoard but would like to compare the frame weight with a Specialized Roubaix SL S-Works that I have managed to testride.

From the Willier website, the Izoard is 1150g for the frame and 390g for the fork. I am not entirely sure how accurate this will be as I will require a 61cm frameset.

Can anybody give me the weights for the Roubaix SL S-Works with fork so that I may compare?

Many thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## FIT4FLIGHT (Aug 15, 2008)

*Wilier is King*

Ride both bikes, the weight ratio will be comperable in that you will not be able to tell. Get the bike that feels right for you. I have been on both and it was a easy decsion. Wilier makes a very fast bike from the Mortillio up and a great climber. 

Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*I agree. .*



FIT4FLIGHT said:


> Ride both bikes, the weight ratio will be comperable in that you will not be able to tell. Get the bike that feels right for you. I have been on both and it was a easy decsion.:


I'd never take a Specialized over a Wilier. I sold a 2004 Colnago C50 for a 2008 Wilier Le Roi. Their build quality is second to none, and serious attention to detail.


----------



## FIT4FLIGHT (Aug 15, 2008)

*Nice Bike*

Beautiful Bike !!! Nice purchase. How is it equipped? Shimano, Sram, Campi???


----------

